# Motley (Dante) at 6 months old



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

A few photos of Motley, also known as Dante when he was a little pup and with Mel (Changes) 

He loves sitting on people's laps for fuss, even though he is far too big for it now 


















His new favourite toy, it keeps him busy for ages!



























All 3 dogs (Motley at the back, Skye in the middle & Jed)









Just incase anyone says anything about Skyes size, she was a rehome and has always been very slim, the vet says she is fine though. So don't worry we do feed her lol.


















Motley playing with his dog brick. Out of all of his games he loves that one the most!



























Motley watching a squirrel in the garden!









Motley & Skye 









Hope you like them


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gorgeous
What lovely dogs you have xxx


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I love Blue Merle collies but sadly won't be able to have one he is beautifull.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

All your dogs are lovely, Motleys colouring is beautiful :thumbup1:

The photo with one collie tilting his head at the door is good


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> All your dogs are lovely, Motleys colouring is beautiful :thumbup1:
> 
> The photo with one collie tilting his head at the door is good


Hehe, thanks. Someone had just come in through the front door and they were all eager to see who


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!! If I'd been able to I would be the one posting these pics :laugh: What a lovely home he has and he's grown into such a handsome boy xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are all gorgeous dogs, all three are beautiful


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

great pics :thumbup1:

and if i remember rightly he would have been my first choice from the litter


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Gorgeous!! If I'd been able to I would be the one posting these pics :laugh: What a lovely home he has and he's grown into such a handsome boy xxx


Thanks  He is, and so full of character 



Vixie said:


> they are all gorgeous dogs, all three are beautiful


Thank you 



ninja said:


> great pics :thumbup1:
> 
> and if i remember rightly he would have been my first choice from the litter


He was mine too, as soon as I first met him I fell in love with him


----------



## colly (Oct 23, 2009)

He's lovely and he could sit on my lap all day if he wanted.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you so much Kayleigh x I showed my kids these pictures and they cried (because they were happy) I am so pleased that he is everything you hoped for hun

I hope we can see him next summer when you come on holiday  x

Love being to you sweet girl

Mel x x x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

wow he is stunning, lovely pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely pictures, they are all gorgeous dogs,


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely comments everyone 



Changes said:


> Thank you so much Kayleigh x I showed my kids these pictures and they cried (because they were happy) I am so pleased that he is everything you hoped for hun
> 
> I hope we can see him next summer when you come on holiday  x
> 
> ...


Aww, I'm so happy  He is everything I'd hoped for and more, he is such a character!!

We should be able to make it then, if not sooner, hopefully! *fingers crossed*

Hugs from me and Motley xxx


----------

